# Roofing Advice



## Remarc Lofts (Nov 13, 2007)

I have been enjoying reading all the posts. I am getting back into racing after moving to Oregon and have finally had the chance to start building my loft. I plan on building a 24' by 8' with 4 sections and a hallway. 
I would like to use that fiberglass sheet roofing for the loft, due to the amount of cloudy days we have here. I was wondering if anyone had any experience using this on there racing lofts? I like the idea of it, but I am concerned about being able to keep the birds in form. I would appreciate any advice any of you might have.

Thanks 

Lucas


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Hi Lucas,

If you are referring to the Ondura corrugated ashphalt sheets, yes I have them on my newly constructed loft. I am very happy with it so far. I used 8 of their skylight panels as well and they are really nice. It was easy to install, seems to be quite strong and lives up to billing.

The only thing I would caution against is if you have an inside corner like I did. (My loft is "L" shaped.) You have to be careful about following the directions. I did follow them and had a leaking problem that I think I have solved. We will see the next time we get a descent rain. Other than that the stuff is great.

Hope that helps,

Dan


----------



## Remarc Lofts (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks Dan,

Luckily I am not building anything too complicated as far as the angles go. I just looked up the Ondura and it looks like a good product. It looks similar to what I have in mind. I like that it is made with 50% recycled material. Were you able to get it from home depot/lowes? Have you noticed a lot of noise when it rains? Do you get good light through the sky lights? 

Sorry for all the questions.

Thanks

Lucas


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Got it at Lowes. $15 per sheet. The skylight panels were I think $45 each. The noise when it rains is a little louder than a plywood based shingled roof but not near as loud as a tin roof. My roof is just sitting on 1 X 4 lathe strips or firring so there is no plywood base or insulation to deaden the noise. I think the skylights help a lot. They are a white translucent material and diffuse the light so you don't have the really bright spots like a transparent material would give you. It seems to give a more even distribution of light.

Let me know if you have any more questions.

Dan


----------

